# Daylight Savings



## eatmonksus (Mar 8, 2009)

i keep getting mixed responses, is it Daylight Savings? this whole time issue is fucking with my head...


----------



## eatmonksus (Mar 8, 2009)

thank you. i was trying tigure that shit out for several hours now...


----------



## dirty_rotten_squatter (Mar 8, 2009)

Fuck this shit, I was an hour early for happy hour because of this nonsense and had to buy beer at regular price for an hour


----------



## sharks77 (Mar 8, 2009)

oh damn i kept thinking last night it was supposed to be switched forward and kept getting confused whenever i looked it up. glad im not the only one that missed that. ha....

spring forward isn't cool though. fall back ftw


----------



## ReturnTrip (Mar 9, 2009)

i'm a big big fan of the sun setting at like nine. before daylight savings i would get all tired all early and shit:yourock:


----------

